# Why did you choose an e-bike?



## Kominic (14 Jul 2016)

I would add "....as opposed to a moped or a normal bike"....but that's just rude. So I won't.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

For me, after snapping my Femur 'like a carrot' it was the only way to get mobile again. (I don't drive and nor do I want to)


----------



## AnneW (18 Jul 2016)

Bought my e-bike on Saturday for the simple reason, my health ain't what it used to be. I wasn't able to keep up with my OH and friends, so was cycling much less.and gaining weight at a rate of knots.

I still have to peddle and I make myself work but now I have no fear about where we go - hills will never be a problem again and I don't care if we get lost, as distances aren't a problem either. 

People can say what they like but my e-bike has given me back my cycling life.

Happier than I've been in ages, happy as a pig in muck


----------



## Paulq (19 Jul 2016)

Same here - old sporting injuries catching up with me that was making 'ordinary' cycling pretty impossible and, at best, uncomfortable to a point where it was de motivating. I was simply in too much pain after every ride.

I was very sceptical about e-bikes but decided to try one and loved it. I use it as a normal bike wherever I can; just using the motor for the more difficult bits and it's reinvigorated my riding. I don't dread going out now, am still exercising the way I love and will still get the health benefits.

Makes me laugh when the lycra brigade laugh at you until you go sailing past them on the hills - that's worth the cost of the bike alone and actually happened to me in the Lakes at the weekend - the satisfaction was worth every penny.


----------



## AnneW (19 Jul 2016)

Glad you're enjoying your e-bike too. I've not been out on it today (son's graduation) and for the first time in a long time I'm pining. It's so good to feel that way again after thinking my cycling days we're over. 

S*d anyone who laughs.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jul 2016)

Because she is big heavy, and with 85Kg of mobility scooter in the front, not easy on hills


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jul 2016)

T'other gives my wife a mobility her disability would not allow


----------



## DEFENDER01 (20 Jul 2016)

I think like most who have gone for an e cycle its down to health / disability reasons.
In my case like many others my knees have finally got to the stage where an e cycle is a god send. 
Up to a year ago i was o/k on my M T B but hills were getting steeper and there seemed to be more of them.
I was very fortunate to come across a bargain and i must say cycling is enjoyable again which is what it should be.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/just-got-myself-a-bargain-right-place-right-time.202360/


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2016)

We bought e bikes purely for the fun of them and to add another couple of bike to the collection. We are both fit and healthy. We commute to work. My commute is 40km and Jannies is 16km. I have recently bought a carbon Di2 road bike and Jannie bought a Cannondale CAAD12 at the weekend. We are not your usual electric bike users.

We used them for 3 years and then passed them onto a friend and his wife, who use them regularly. We needed more space for more bikes. 

During the time we had the bikes they were used in winter and summer for picnic rides of up to 50km. It was great just riding with no effort at all. I have also had trikes and recumbents. I currently have a couple of scooters. Its different styles of riding that appeals to me. 

Its about time that electric bike companies starting advertising them to a wider market that the infirm and the aged.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> We bought e bikes purely for the fun of them and to add another couple of bike to the collection. We are both fit and healthy. We commute to work. My commute is 40km and Jannies is 16km. I have recently bought a carbon Di2 road bike and Jannie bought a Cannondale CAAD12 at the weekend. We are not your usual electric bike users.
> 
> We used them for 3 years and then passed them onto a friend and his wife, who use them regularly. We needed more space for more bikes.
> 
> ...



The likes of Haibike promote their ebikes to the fit and able, as do a lot of other companies.

It's more in the mind of the general public that ebikes are for the infirm and aged.

Most people, whatever they say, are very conservative (with a small c), so need to pigeon hole something new such as an ebike.

I get the impression some push bike riders feel threatened by ebikes, writing them off as invalid carriages is one way to deal with the threat.

I've had conversations with cyclists who are clearly not keen on ebikes - I almost feel under pressure to justify why I'm riding one.

If I tell my inquisitor I've had a hip replaced and have arthritis in the other one (which is true), he will nod sympathetically and congratulate me for 'getting out'.

That's doubly stupid because the hip replacement and arthritis don't make much difference to my ability to pedal.

They do make getting on and off a bit harder, but that applies to any bicycle.

http://www.haibike.de/produkte_liste_epower_en.html


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2016)

After seeing Pale Rider on his Ebike, an impressive looking machine it is too. If I get to the stage where I am having trouble cycling due to whatever. I'll be getting one straight away. Pale Rider and his machine sure changed the perceptions of this sceptic.


----------



## AnneW (20 Jul 2016)

I'm loving reading about e-bikes. Mine was bought from my local bike shop, it sells Raleigh bikes of all types and just includes the e-bikes with everything else. 

Mine wasn't a bargain like DEFENDER01, but it will be worth every penny and will save me shelling out for public transport, which next year will be £1000 a year.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Jul 2016)

Hired ebikes in Thailand and was well impressed.Yes if it comes to it I will get one.See quite a few now.Sure I saw one today.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (23 Jul 2016)

A friend of mine visited me earlier this week to take a look at my e bike.
What did he turn up with today a e bike could be i am starting a trend around here. 
I am certainly getting out more and more since getting one and my knees are certainly better for the exercise.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jul 2016)

I normally will see a couple of e-bikes on my commute, (but not the same ones each day). I've no idea whether their owners have any mobility issues but I would say they are not just ridden by older people. Some definitely look younger than me, but I think it's the distance they commute or not wanting to arrive at work sweaty. Some are clearly modified and go faster than the 15 mph limit without being pedalled.

I don't have a problem with those modified ones on the road, but I do think they should stay off the cycle paths if they are travelling at speeds greater than what I would consider safe, especially if there are lots of pedestrians around.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jul 2016)

I see lots of e bikes in Denmark. I'm sure to see at least one every time I ride out. I used to give a ding on the bell when I was approaching a ped or cyclist from behind. I've been frightened more than once by being stealth bombed by an electric bike.:0)


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

They are becoming more common on London definitely.


----------



## Paulq (29 Jul 2016)

I just bought another one. Lazy boy.


----------



## AnneW (29 Jul 2016)

Not lazy, just energy efficient


----------



## keithmac (5 Aug 2016)

I'm reasonably fit, 39 and 78kg. 

I use my bikes for commuting to work and back which is great most of the time. I was ready for a new bike and decide to try a Gtech.

Apart from setting off I am normally out of assistance, but wind is a real pita especially after a hard day at work, the assist then is invaluable and I dont arrive home a sweat mess!.

Theres a long incline on the way home as well, if I'm in the mood I'll pound it out, if not I can slow down and let the hub motor help me out (it doesn't do all the work just gives me a helping hand!).

Made cycling for me fun again rather than just a chore.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2016)

I think they're great, would love to try one at some stage.


----------



## simon.r (5 Aug 2016)

This is my 82 year old father test riding a Specialized MTB E-bike earlier this week:







He thought it was great

Edit - I should add that the service at the Specialized Concept Store in Nottingham was excellent. The guy who we talked to was very knowledgeable, happy to talk to us for ages and even photocopied literature for Dad to take away. And we got to play with one of the new colour-changing frames


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2016)

Might suggest an E bike to my 85 year old neighbour 
He was a keen cyclist a few years back on his Curly Hetchins with Deeside Thistle cycling club


----------



## keithmac (5 Aug 2016)

I'm on with building second one now for the weekends, they can get addictive!.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2016)

keithmac said:


> I'm on with building second one now for the weekends, they can get addictive!.


Wait til you build one of these.





250w Cyclotricity kit and great fun.


----------



## simon.r (5 Aug 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Might suggest an E bike to my 85 year old neighbour
> He was a keen cyclist a few years back on his Curly Hetchins with Deeside Thistle cycling club



My Dad has cycled, on and off, since he was a boy. He got back into it after suffering a heart attack in '93. He has a Giant Lafree (an early E-bike) and a Brompton with a motor in the front wheel. He came off the Brompton last Winter and has started looking at 'big-wheel' electric bikes so he can safely venture onto canal tow-paths and the like. 

He thought the Specialized was great, but wants to look at the other options before committing. 

In all seriousness, assuming your neighbour has a degree of fitness a modern E-bike may be great for him. They've certainly helped my Dad maintain a level of fitness and I believe have helped him mentally as well.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2016)

simon.r said:


> My Dad has cycled, on and off, since he was a boy. He got back into it after suffering a heart attack in '93. He has a Giant Lafree (an early E-bike) and a Brompton with a motor in the front wheel. He came off the Brompton last Winter and has started looking at 'big-wheel' electric bikes so he can safely venture onto canal tow-paths and the like.
> 
> He thought the Specialized was great, but wants to look at the other options before committing.
> 
> In all seriousness, assuming your neighbour has a degree of fitness a modern E-bike may be great for him. They've certainly helped my Dad maintain a level of fitness and I believe have helped him mentally as well.


My neighbour is "fit as a fiddle" 
Never stops, only trouble may be convincing him he has time for cycling !
Hope your dad finds the right bike for him and enjoys it for many years to come


----------



## keithmac (5 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Wait til you build one of these.
> View attachment 137998
> 
> 
> 250w Cyclotricity kit and great fun.



Looks good!, I'm on with a Carrera Vengence Ultimate with a Nuvinci 360 rear hub and TSDZ2 mid drive. Should really post a build thread up!.

This is the Gtech, singe speed Gates Carbon Drive with 250w rear hub.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (29 Aug 2016)

I'm with you on the Cyclotricity kit. Fitted two on to our Thorn Tours a year or so ago. Now just fitting two of their units on to Giant Stance full suss bikes. Just testing mine this morning and it rides like a dream, floats along. 
Could say we got there in the end! Started with purpose built e bike after a bad accident to help recovery, then decided to convert our other bikes, the Thorns. Still not quite right, uncomfortable at times, as accident included breaking back in a number of places. So, one stage further, look at and try full suss bikes, yup could be the answer. Bought two from Pedalon and ordered two of the 500w rear wheel units, and, bingo, perfect. Can really recommend both bikes and kits.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2016)

I have just bought one. I'm a tad sick of the hills around here in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. It's brilliant and in have a grin all over my face. The only problem is the bloomin saddle. Lol


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Aug 2016)

A Wisper is a good choice.

It's one of the better Chinese bikes, and Wisper is one of the few brands which offer decent customer service.

I'm acquainted with David, the guy who owns the company.

He genuinely wants his customers to be happy with their bikes, and he is very accessible - his mobile number is all but public and he usually answers it.

As regards comfort, you probably know more about saddle lore than I do, but the type of bike comes into it.

I have a 20" wheel ebike which runs on the same balloon tyres as yours.

The 'e' bit is irrelevant for this purpose, I've found the comfort of 20" wheels to be not quite as good as a 700c bike.

It's pretty good, I've done 80+ mile rides on mine, but I feel those a lot more than I do on a bigger wheeled bike.

The tyres need to be run at a fairly low pressure to take advantage of the air chamber suspension.

It would be worth trying them at the lower end of what's printed on the sidewall.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A Wisper is a good choice.
> 
> It's one of the better Chinese bikes, and Wisper is one of the few brands which offer decent customer service.
> 
> ...





Yes David is very nice and helped me a lot. I have 20 inch wheels on my normal folder so I am well aware of the ride and the feel of them. I like folders and as I only do local rides not tours or long distances It's great.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes David is very nice and helped me a lot. I have 20 inch wheels on my normal folder so I am well aware of the ride and the feel of them. I like folders and as I only do local rides not tours or long distances It's great.



Pleased to hear it - the best bike is always the right one for the rider and his/her riding style and use.

You now have the option to take on longer rides if you fancy them, without the fear of becoming over tired.

Extra range is the main benefit of ebiking for me, I still ride at the same steady pace, but can do so for longer.

Ebikes are also good pack horses, a few kilos of extra stuff is neither here nor there, meaning you can carry a usable amount of shopping or food/drink/clothing etc for a longer ride.


----------



## AnneW (30 Aug 2016)

and you don't have to fear hills on a ebike....

I wish I'd made the change sooner.


----------



## MidnightMinstrel (16 Jan 2017)

I am Just looking for one now. ( hopfully in the next week or so) .I had a Stroke at end of May last year, I have made a great recovery but walking around is quite slow and tiring due to a slightly weaker right side, I dont drive so I am hoping it will help get me to and from work (usually a good 10 to 15min walk each way) and help me return properly to my work position which includes getting around a very large site.


----------



## MidnightMinstrel (16 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A Wisper is a good choice.
> 
> It's one of the better Chinese bikes, and Wisper is one of the few brands which offer decent customer service.
> 
> ...



That one in the pic looks great and maybe just what I am looking for, do you have a link for it? Thanks.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (21 Jan 2017)

Change it then


----------

